# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  El PSOE pretende recuperar el fracasado plan de desalinizadoras de Zapatero

## Jonasino

http://www.lasprovincias.es/politica...6002459-v.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Las mentiras tiene las patas muy cortas. Si no hubieran puesto los gobiernos levantinos todos los inconvenientes posibles a la puesta en marcha de esas infraestructuras, hoy estarían a tope. Recordar que la desaladora de Torrevieja, enorme, ha tenido que ser el Constitucional en Diciembre quien la libere de toda esa telaraña de trampas a la que fue sometida por el gobierno valenciano.

Pero ahora van a toda máquina para que den todo lo posible y el discurso ha cambiado, excepto algún rancio como el del artículo que no se ha enterado que el discurso ha cambiado.



> D. P. torrevieja  El primer movimiento de tierras ligado a la construcción de la planta desalinizadora se produjo en febrero de 2007, aunque la obra había sido adjudicada en 2006. La Generalitat se opuso radicalmente a la construcción impulsada por el entonces gobierno socialista y siguió defendiendo el derogado proyecto del trasvase del Ebro. El entonces diputado autonómico del PP, Esteban González Pons, calificó la desalinizadora de Torrevieja como "*la nuclear del mar"*, además de asegurar que se realizaba en la zona de impacto del Parque Natural de las Lagunas, sin evaluación ambiental. El entonces diputado provincial del PP *Domingo Soler* aseguró que la ingesta de agua desalada provocaba *"atrofia testicular".* 
> El Ayuntamiento* cerró una exposición* en el casco urbano sobre la obra e incluso una campaña de Acuamed de entrega promocional de agua desalada en las playas por "insalubre". El Tribunal Constitucional resolvió que era un proyecto de interés general y, por lo tanto, que la competencia para autorizarlo era Estatal ante las exigencias planteadas por la Generalitat. El grueso de la planta se acabó en 2010. Pero el mismo conflicto entre el Gobierno y el Consell paralizó el visto bueno a la instalación de los colectores de captación y retorno del agua del mar casi dos años. Discurren por el puerto, competencia de la Generalitat.
>  La llegada de Mariano Rajoy al ejecutivo a finales de 2011 desbloqueó las autorizaciones. El equipo de gobierno del PP ha ido modulando desde 2011 su visceral lenguaje en contra de la planta para pasar a valorar los beneficios de las obras de restitución territorial, previstas desde 2007 y ligadas al mismo, como la reurbanización del barrio de San Roque. *Y el debate sobre el impacto de las salmueras en el litoral ha desaparecido*.


http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...ta/992285.HTML

Está puesto aquí: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-toda-la-costa

Saludos. Miguel.

PD: Es mucho más cómodo para los lectores copiar el contenido de la noticia y ponerlo entre corchetes, además de citar del link.

----------

Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

"PD: Es mucho más cómodo para los lectores copiar el contenido de la noticia y ponerlo entre corchetes, además de citar del link."
Vale. Intentaré la próxima, quizás tengas razón pero lo hacía para no sobrecargar los mensajes pensando que al que de verdad le interesara lo abriera

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si pinchas el icono QUOTE de la barra de arriba, metes el texto en medio y queda bastante bien

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (04-nov-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Funciona el procedimiento. Nunca me había dado cuenta. Gracias Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como dije, la mentira tiene las patas muy cortas, y en apenas 20 días de ese artículo buscando noséqué de F.Ricós en el diario Las Provincias (seguramente azuzado por el Lobby, siempre hay periodistas que se venden por un mendrugo) ahora se tiene que comer su escrito con patatas por el nuevo giro que da la CHS y la cruda realidad. De ello se hizo eco un no registrado ayer aquí:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...as-desaladoras

 Y es que cada vez queda más en claro las mentiras y manipulaciones graves que venimos sufriendo en los últimos años, lo cual nos va a llevar a una inestabilidad que no es buena para nadie.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

